# Kolskaya Jack up sinking



## 5036

Kolskaya jack up sank under tow in December 2011 in the Sea of Orkhutsk. here is a frightening picture of her not long before her demise. It reminds me of why I hated jack up rig moves.

God bless those poor souls.

http://www.shipsandoil.com/Picture of the Day 2012/2012 Images/Kolskaya.html

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kolskaya_(jack-up_rig)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-16235095


----------



## ben27

good day nav,2end.feb.2012.07:48.re:kolskaya jack sinking.a very risky occupation.to the crew who did note make it back.rest in peace,a terrible way to go.if they did not drown.the cold would take them.a vivid link,thank you for posting.ben27


----------

